# Lederverarbeitung!



## Franz (6. November 2006)

Wie sind die Spezialisierungen bei der Lederverabeitung?
Was hat welchen Vor- und Nachteil?


----------



## Scott55a (6. November 2006)

Franz schrieb:


> Wie sind die Spezialisierungen bei der Lederverabeitung?
> Was hat welchen Vor- und Nachteil?



Es gibt folgende Spezialisierungen ...

1. Drachenlederer
2. Stammenslederer ( nützlich für Druiden )
3. Elementarlederer ( nützlich für Schurken)


----------



## Roran (6. November 2006)

1. Drachenlederer nützlich für Jäger


----------



## Guernica (7. November 2006)

Franz schrieb:


> Wie sind die Spezialisierungen bei der Lederverabeitung?
> Was hat welchen Vor- und Nachteil?




Nachteil bei den Spezialisierungen ist, dass man die richtig guten Rezepte nur mit bestimmten Rufstufen bekommt und die Mats erst später erreichbar sind. Ich habe mich mit lvl 43 spezialisiert, keine Chance an Drachenschuppen ranzukommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vorteile: einige Teile bringen gutes Gold, z.B. Schwarzes Drachenschuppen-Set, Traumschuppenbrustplatte, etc. (Drachenlederer) und man kann darauf stolz sein, dass man etwas Besonderes herstellen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist ein guter Spezialisierungsguide: http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...32327&sid=3


----------



## matrix089 (9. März 2007)

Hallo!

Ich hätte da ne Frage. Bin seit gestern auf lvl 150 für Lederverarbeitung. Kommt nun bis zur Spezialisierung nichts mehr? Wo und wann mach man die Spezialisierung? 

Danke für Eure Infos!


----------



## matrix089 (12. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hätte da ne Frage. Bin seit gestern auf lvl 150 für Lederverarbeitung. Kommt nun bis zur Spezialisierung nichts mehr? Wo und wann mach man die Spezialisierung?
> 
> Danke für Eure Infos!


Keiner ne Idee?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mardras (12. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> Keiner ne Idee?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schau mal hier

http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/60/lederverarbeitung

Hier siehts Du, ab welchem Skill, welche Sachen gefertigt werden können und ob diese beim Ledermenschen erlernbar sind oder Du ein Rezept benötigst!


----------



## Kwatamehn (12. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich hätte da ne Frage. Bin seit gestern auf lvl 150 für Lederverarbeitung. Kommt nun bis zur Spezialisierung nichts mehr? Wo und wann mach man die Spezialisierung?
> 
> Danke für Eure Infos!




Was wie wo?

Was meinst du kommt nix mehr?

Du kannst unabhängig von Spezialisierung auf 300 hochskillen.

Frag deinen Lehrer, der sagt dir wo du hinmusst.(auf Hordenseite ist die Ledererlehrerin bis 225 in Donnerfels, bis 300 in Feralas Camp Mojache).

In Camp Mojache kannst du außerdem 3 Lederer-Qs annehmen, die dir Wildlederrezepte bringen.

Diese Qs sind meines Wissens Voraussetzung dafür ist, Stammeslederer werden zu können - die anderen 2 Spezialiserungen kannst du auch so machen.

Außerdem kannst du denke ich, von jedem der 3 spez. Lehrer auch ein paar Rezepte lernen - nur wirklich höherwertige benötigen der Spezialisierung.


Spezialisieren kannst du dich ab Lv40 mit Skill 225 denke ich.....weitere Details siehe den schon geposteten Link:

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?t...32327&sid=3


----------



## Sisloc (12. März 2007)

ein lederfachmann steht auf alliseite in darnassus..in eisenschmiede und stormwind keinen gefunden. der geht glaub ich bis lederver.225... aber steht ja auch oben in den links


----------



## Len (12. März 2007)

Mh, im Hinterland steht der Lederverarbeitungsmeisterfuzzy. 
Das is, afaik, der Letzte der dir vor der Spezialisierung was beibringen kann.


----------



## matrix089 (12. März 2007)

DoktorGonzo schrieb:


> schau mal hier
> 
> http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/60/lederverarbeitung
> 
> Hier siehts Du, ab welchem Skill, welche Sachen gefertigt werden können und ob diese beim Ledermenschen erlernbar sind oder Du ein Rezept benötigst!


Den Link kannte ich schon. Nur wird dadurch die Frage nicht beantwortet was zwischen Spezialisierung und Fähigkeitslvl 150 kommt. Ich habe in Donnerfels alle die dem Lederlehrer bekannte Rezepte gelernt (liste ist zumindest leer und die Rezepte bei ihm gingen nur bis lvl 150). Der verweist mich auch nicht weiter an einen anderen Lehrer. 

Daher weis ich jetzt nicht wo ich noch was lernen soll. Werde aber mal nach Camp Mojache gehen. 

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Kwatamehn (12. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> Den Link kannte ich schon. Nur wird dadurch die Frage nicht beantwortet was zwischen Spezialisierung und Fähigkeitslvl 150 kommt. Ich habe in Donnerfels alle die dem Lederlehrer bekannte Rezepte gelernt (liste ist zumindest leer und die Rezepte bei ihm gingen nur bis lvl 150). Der verweist mich auch nicht weiter an einen anderen Lehrer.
> 
> Daher weis ich jetzt nicht wo ich noch was lernen soll. Werde aber mal nach Camp Mojache gehen.
> 
> Danke für die Hilfe.



Jo also dein Fähigkeitenmax. sollte aber von Una in Donnerfels auf 225 gehoben sein (Experte).

Außerdem denke ich schon, daß sie Rezepte ab 150 beibringen kann!

Bist du sicher schon Experte? 

Und hast du wenn du bei Una in Donnerfels die Rezepte anschaust, die sie dir verkaufen kann, keinen Filter gesetzt? Laß dir alles anzeigen, ev. fehlen dir ein paar Skillpunkte um das nächste Rezept zu lernen.

Wenn sie dir wirklich nichts mehr beibringen kann - und nur dann! - verweist sie dich im Text wenn du sie ansprichst an den nächsten Lehrer. Trotzdem kannst du dir wie sonst auch die Rezpetliste ansehen - viell. hast nur den Text am Anfang überlesen?^^

Ansonsten geben dir manche Qs Lederrezepte und im AH findest auch ständig welche.


----------



## matrix089 (12. März 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Jo also dein Fähigkeitenmax. sollte aber von Una in Donnerfels auf 225 gehoben sein (Experte).
> 
> Außerdem denke ich schon, daß sie Rezepte ab 150 beibringen kann!
> 
> ...


Ja im AH habe ich mir schon ein paar Lederrezepte gekauft. 

Gibt es in DF vielleicht noch einen Lehrer aus die beim Kodolederer? Hatte nämlich alle die Rezepte beim Ledererexperten gekauft und dachte das wäre die höchste Stufe des Ledererlehrers hier.


----------



## Kwatamehn (12. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> Ja im AH habe ich mir schon ein paar Lederrezepte gekauft.
> 
> Gibt es in DF vielleicht noch einen Lehrer aus die beim Kodolederer? Hatte nämlich alle die Rezepte beim Ledererexperten gekauft und dachte das wäre die höchste Stufe des Ledererlehrers hier.



ähhh....Kodolederer?

Ist das nicht das Teil in der Gasse in Orgrimmar? 

Thunderbluff(Donnerfels) ist woanders^^


----------



## matrix089 (13. März 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> ähhh....Kodolederer?
> 
> Ist das nicht das Teil in der Gasse in Orgrimmar?
> 
> Thunderbluff(Donnerfels) ist woanders^^


Danke, habs gestern Abend auch bemerkt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jetzt bin ich Ledererexperte und Una hat dann auch noch weitere Rezepte. Damit wäre meine Frage geklärt. Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nur jetzt bin ich am überlegen, ob sich Lederer noch lohnt. Die hergestellten Sachen muss man meist unter Mats-Preis verkaufen (ausser z.B. Deviatschuppengürtel) und die Rohstoffe (leichtes Leder) überschwemmen derzeit das AH. Bin am überlegen ob ich nicht noch Bergbau lerne und Lederer wieder verlerne.


----------



## Kwatamehn (13. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> Danke, habs gestern Abend auch bemerkt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Tjo...ist reine Ansichtssache....und kommt auf die Marktverhältnisse auf deinem Server an.

Bei mir ist es auch so, daß Ledermats. also vers. Ledersorten extrem billig im AH gehandelt werden.

Allerdings ist es bei mir so, daß es in LvL-Bereichen (weit) unter 60-70 kaum gescheite Items im AH gibt , ich vermute da es ein alter Server ist und sich die meisten in der Scherbenwelt rumtummeln, kA.

Insofern verkaufe ich meine hergestellten Sachen eigentlich recht gut - klar kommts darauf an was - aber im Schnitt kann ich abgesehen von nebenbei gesammelten Mats oft sehr günstig zukaufen und verdiene beim Verkauf der Gegenstände relativ gut. 
Deviatschuppengürtel ist so ein Bsp, verkauf ich nie unter 8g und auch schon mal um 20g - wobei ich lang nimmer Schuppen farmen war, sondern immer schau ob es günstige zu kaufen gibt und es gibt oft seeehr günstige Sofortangebote, wohl weil diejenigen nciht wissen wofür die gut sind^^

Klar ist, daß Rohstoffverkauf die sichere Variante wäre...aber blöd farmen gehen mag ich nicht, so kauf ich lieber Mats zu den von mir nebenbei gefarmten und Verkauf hergestellte Gegenstände.
Manchmal muß man Geduld haben und die verkaufen sich erst beim 3.Mal reinstellen, aber unter Kosten verkaufe ich nie, im Gegenteil!

Schau halt, wie andere Rohstoffe auf deinem Server gehandelt werden - ev. sieht die Situation bei Erzen ja auch nicht anders aus(wobei Erze jetzt ja auch für Juwelenschleifen gebraucht werden).

Ist ne reine Ansichts- und Geduldssache - ich persönlich mag halt das hochskillen von Lederverarbeitung


----------



## matrix089 (13. März 2007)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es auch so, daß Ledermats. also vers. Ledersorten extrem billig im AH gehandelt werden.
> 
> Allerdings ist es bei mir so, daß es in LvL-Bereichen (weit) unter 60-70 kaum gescheite Items im AH gibt , ich vermute da es ein alter Server ist und sich die meisten in der Scherbenwelt rumtummeln, kA.
> 
> ...


20G für Deviatschuppengürtel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Ich brauch mit 6G häufig schon 3-4 mal bis ich ihn loswerde. Vielleicht liegt das auch daran, dass ich auf einem alten Server bin. Habe auch noch kein Erweiterungsset. Was ist eigentlich das nächste "Toprezept" das nach Deviatschuppengürtel kommt?

Aber du hast recht manchmal finde ich 2 Deviatschuppen für 15s oder 5 für 80S, da greife ich natürlich auch zu. Bei leichtem leder genauso. Wenn ich 20Stück für 10-20S sehe kaufe ich es auf.


----------



## Kwatamehn (13. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> 20G für Deviatschuppengürtel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, wie gesagt, alles und immer eine Frage von Angebot- und Nachfrage.

20g war ein extrem Bsp., 8-10g jedoch Durschnitt.

Die 20g war nur weil lange keiner drin war, und dann 3 auf einmal mit Sofortpreis für 25-30g, und da waren dann meine 20g noch billig^^
Wobei Aman´thul eh ein alter server ist, ich glaub auch auf alten ervern verkaufen sich sochesachen besser:

Wenig Angebot von gutem Stuff in dem Levelbereich-> es werden höhere Preise akzeptiert
Vieles wird für Twinks gekauft -> höhere Preise kein Problem (siehe oben)
Einiges wird ev. von Verzauberern gekauft die hochskillen möchten -> siehe oben


Bei Schuppen mein ich Perfekte Deviatschuppen, die normalen werden einem eh nachgeschmissen.

btw..ich bin atm auch ohne TBC^^

Nächstes Toprezept ist schwer zu sagen....eigentlich sind die Deviatschuppen immer noch einer der besten geldbringer.

Andere gute Rezepte beinhalten halt seltene Mats, insofern ist Kosten/Aufwand in keinem so gutem Verhältnis wie beim Deviatschuppengürtel.

Das ganze Nachtschleicherzeugs (Stirnband,Gamaschen) und u.a. auch der Wildlederhelm (Rezept bekommst du nach Q von Feralas) - aber da ist abhängig welcher (Wildlederitems bekommen eine zufällige Verzauberung!) verkaufen sich nicht so schlecht, da Mats günstig sind - bringt aber nciht soviel wie Deviatschuppengürtel.

Tjo...im Endeffekt hilft nur ständige Marktbeobachtung (Auctioneer ist ein gutes Tool)


----------

